# exhaust advice on 88 300ZX Turbo needed



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

hey fellas,

Sorry if this has been talked about alot before. I'm sure it has, but I'm new around here.

I'm goin into have an exhaust put in this wednesday and I was trying to compare cat back, straight pipe(one pipe all the way), or get the cat back and have the option to bolt on a test pipe where the cat is if desired?

It's cheaper to have the single pipe, but is it practical or is it too loud? 

Sounds like the turbo cat back with the highflow is the way to go for the extra cash if its gonna be quieter.

All opinions appreciated.

Sorry for the newbee questions. 

Thanks in advance,

D


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Welcome to the forum then. :thumbup: Here is a link if that helps at all: http://www.z31.com/faq/turbo.faq.shtml

I personally have been saving up for a cat back with highflow, but my alternator just crapped out on me, so thats sort of a set back.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.atpturbo.com/root/releases/release091004.htm

:thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Id rather do it cheaper and just have it where it opened manually or by electronic servo


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Certified muffler 3in all the way back. Or get a 3in with a good straight through muffler.


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Certified muffler 3in all the way back. Or get a 3in with a good straight through muffler.


Great advice as usual james.

1 word - AWESOME!

CM 3 in all with a highflow muffler. they wouldnt do it without a cat because of the 5,000 dollar fine(yes its real). i can understand that, so i got the off road pipe for 75.00 and it bolts on PERFECTLY right where the cat goes. after visiting 5 muffler shops without sucess in getting someone to do it, I accended deeper into the hood. finally, i got some good ole boys to do it. its only 4 bolts, but the car is so low and i'm not a handy guy anyways. after tossing em a few bucks she was catless and breathing deep and unobstructed.

nice idle. deep grumbling. gotta love it! it sounds way deeper than all those hondas rollin around town.

i'm thinin i shoulda went without a muffler, but she looks hot with the round highflow muffler and she's purring nice. i'll think about it down the road.

The exhaust guy at CM actually told me that the system would last twice as long without the cat because the cat turns the exhaust into a kind of toxic gas or acid that corrodes everything behind it. good to know.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Glad to know you liked it. I got the 3in CM downpipe and test pipe and I am running an electronic cut-out in the down-pipe. Cat-back is the HKS system which looks stock...

I wish I had picked up the entire turbo-back but oh well. I just need to get the car done to test it all, I think I am going to love the cutout heh.


----------



## ddigital99 (May 3, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Glad to know you liked it. I got the 3in CM downpipe and test pipe and I am running an electronic cut-out in the down-pipe. Cat-back is the HKS system which looks stock...
> 
> I wish I had picked up the entire turbo-back but oh well. I just need to get the car done to test it all, I think I am going to love the cutout heh.


the cutout sounds hot!

and HKS speaks for itself. i have a dynomax(or magnaflow) single tip muffler in the back. i was gonna go with the dual tips to keep the stock look, but he didnt have any made up atm, so i figured everything is for a reason and i ended up keepin the single tip highflow. im hoping the boost control and POV pull everything together and give me a nice net HP gain. I'll find out next week when i run the 1/4. better be under 15 or else!


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

unhook the exhaust past the O2 housing. The best exhaust for a turbo car is no exhaust at all. Faster spool and more airflow. The turbo acts like a muffler.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

ddigital99 said:


> the cutout sounds hot!
> 
> and HKS speaks for itself. i have a dynomax(or magnaflow) single tip muffler in the back. i was gonna go with the dual tips to keep the stock look, but he didnt have any made up atm, so i figured everything is for a reason and i ended up keepin the single tip highflow. im hoping the boost control and POV pull everything together and give me a nice net HP gain. I'll find out next week when i run the 1/4. better be under 15 or else!


you can do 12's with a stock turbo. 

I went 12.9 with NO intercooler. 

KA throttle body, E-fan, intake, no exhaust, boost controller, cartech FMU, and removed a few things.

Engine popped a few months later, but now I have a W series.


----------

